# LOOKING FOR RED FOOT TORTOISE BREEDERS IN JACKSONVILLE FL



## Big Red (Aug 1, 2011)

I bought a redfoot tortoise from a breeder off of argyle forest blvd jacksonville fl almost 2 years ago. I would like to get him another one. Are you the breeder we went to?




Read more: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/private.php?action=read&pmid=91702#ixzz1TnAYh5xY


----------

